# Is my dog a genuine cockerpoo



## Dudeie00 (Jul 4, 2020)

Hi all, we picked up this gourgeous young lady about 5 days ago.. We were told that's she is a cockapoo... I'm starting to doubt she is.. 

Can you help


----------



## Skyla-Belle (Jun 14, 2020)

Hey 
Aww congratulations What a beautiful little lady... lovely colouring and blue eyes? Wow shes stunning. 

I think it's a fear for so many new owners especially in the current circumstances... 
One thing I have learnt is that cockapoo's come in so many different looks, colours, coats & sizes! 
In the last few months I've seen so many cockapoo puppies on walks and at 1st view thought to myself.... I'm sure that's not a cockapoo?! but just because I'm comparing them to my little lady but have come to realise they really are all so different..

What F type did the breeder say she was? Did you get to see mum? And any pics or papers on dad? 

I'm no expert but hate to read and run.. so thought I'd start a few questions xx


----------



## Dudeie00 (Jul 4, 2020)

Hi, 

We didn't get told any of this information. 

Mum is a brown spaniel.. We were told that dad was a toy poodle.... 

There wasn't any papers... I know new owner mistake. 

Ye lola has a blue eye .


----------



## VictoriaF (Apr 22, 2020)

What a cute wee doggy! What age is she?


----------



## Dudeie00 (Jul 4, 2020)

9 weeks old.. She is lovely.. Just worried that we haven't got what we originally wanted..


----------



## VictoriaF (Apr 22, 2020)

She does look very different to my little pup but I’m sure there are lots of breeders on this forum who are better informed than me. I’ve also seen lots of very different mixes! She’s very cute and I’m sure you will love her regardless xx


----------



## Dudeie00 (Jul 4, 2020)

Of course we will.. She is a bundle of joy


----------



## VictoriaF (Apr 22, 2020)

Good luck and all the best with your new puppy and hopefully you will get some more replies X


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Awwww she is lovely - did you see her interacting with her mum or just introduced separately to her? What did the rest of the pups look like?

It is hard to see where she gets blue eyes from with a brown spaniel and a poodle and her colouring is also maybe not what I would expect.


----------



## Dudeie00 (Jul 4, 2020)

We were introduced just to here and other pups. 

Some pups looked different to her. However some looked the same.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

So you did not meet the mum at all?


----------



## Skyla-Belle (Jun 14, 2020)

Shame you didnt got to see mum, did they not offer you to meet her? Guess with lockdown it's not easy.. and people can use that as all sorts of excuses. 
Not really sure how you can ever find out If she is a cockapoo but she is beautiful. 

I very nearly brought a puppy a few weeks into lockdown... I was weary of the story the woman was telling... wouldn't show me a pic of dad or any papers... no photos of pup with mum or even as a new baby.. just the 8 week pics and ready to go in 3 days... turned out the pic of 'mum' used in the ad turned out to be a goodle images pic of a Male dog that had been for sale 18 months before.. I reported them turns out they weren't cockapoo's they'd been shipped over from Ireland a week before they looked more like Jack Russell/yorkie crosses. Selling for £2,300 Very cute but not cockapoos... I've seen this so often too its heartbreaking thinking of the back story and the life the pups have had... how someone can be part of that to make money is beyond me.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

This is now law in the UK - did they comply with this? Sounds like they did not Lucy’s Law spells the beginning of the end for puppy farming


----------



## Skyla-Belle (Jun 14, 2020)

2ndhandgal said:


> This is now law in the UK - did they comply with this? Sounds like they did not Lucy’s Law spells the beginning of the end for puppy farming


That's why I reported them under Lucy's law... sadly it's still happening all over. More so with the demand for puppies due to covid and the rocketing price! So sad xxx


----------



## MrMotivations (Mar 14, 2015)

Dudeie00 said:


> Hi all, we picked up this gourgeous young lady about 5 days ago.. We were told that's she is a cockapoo... I'm starting to doubt she is..
> 
> Can you help
> View attachment 130748


We had a boy looked just like her. Cockerpoos are mutts. The only question is do you love her? You'll have a wonder filled life with her, promise! 🐶


----------



## Evelyn_New_Jersey (May 7, 2020)

you can try a doggie DNA test, if you like. She is adorable and lovable, what else matters?


----------



## VictoriaF (Apr 22, 2020)

I do think you should address it with the breeder though, if you feel you have been misled, especially if you paid the inflated prices that have been asked lately.


----------

